# What else could I do here? Puberty skin



## alaios (May 13, 2015)

Dear all,
this is a sample of a series I have from that lady.
She is currently 13 and I guess her skin needs some help.
I am always trying to keep my editing subtle. I have only edited her skin with the smooth softening preset.
And I added a bit of contrast in the eyes area.
I still think though I want to take more of the reddish area of her chicks
1. Any ideas how I can do that in lightroom?
2. I also have twenty more photos of this lovely young lady. Any idea on how I  can speed up the process?

I would like to thank you for your reply
Regards
Alex


----------



## mcasan (May 13, 2015)

I would not try fix a face in LR.  I use Perfect Photo Sute's Portrait module.  It has all the eye and mouth recognition, skin smoothing and other tools you need.


----------



## ukbrown (May 14, 2015)

Drop clarity down a bit. Selectively make red more


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihyZs3xhkk


----------



## alaios (May 14, 2015)

mcasan said:


> I would not try fix a face in LR.  I use Perfect Photo Sute's Portrait module.  It has all the eye and mouth recognition, skin smoothing and other tools you need.


Thanks. Actually I find Perfect Photo suite that produces too fake results at the end..


----------



## alaios (May 14, 2015)

ukbrown said:


> Drop clarity down a bit. Selectively make red more



Hi I painted skin with -75 clarity and +25 sharpening.
What do you mean by make red more?

Regards
Alex


----------



## HappyMartin (May 14, 2015)

I think you did a fair job. The issue with these types of problems is not what to do but how much to do. Once you know that you can decide on an approach to the actual retouching.

As I said the first thing is to determine what you wish to do. How much you wish to do. That for me usually involves me having a chat with myself if it's a personal project and involves what I am trying to say. For a client I have a chat with them and ask the same question. Tough to retouch when you are not sure where you are headed.


----------



## alaios (May 15, 2015)

well thought answer and many thanks!! 
I am just wondering though if the customers is fine with more retouching, removind the reddish from the chicks what else can you do in lightroom to make the almost "dissapear"

Regards
Alex


----------



## HappyMartin (May 15, 2015)

in LR I would use a bit more spot removal I suppose. In reality I wouldn't do anything in LR. I would definately round trip into PS on this one.  Heal tool is where I would start but I suspect either the mixer brush or even frequency separation would be useful as well. The heal tool will remove most of the blemishes where you see textural changes but you would be left with blotchy colour that frequency separation would fix if used correctly.


----------



## alaios (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. So if I am getting you correct I went quite close on what I can do with LR. Any links on how to learn the technique you proposed me?
Alex


----------



## HappyMartin (May 16, 2015)

There are a lot of YouTube tutorials on frequency separation.  Also places to download an action to set up the layer stack you need. Just do a search on YouTube. Mixer brush same thing but no action or layer stack really needed. Best system is to round trip from LR into photoshop to keep your catalogue structure and workflow intact.


----------



## alaios (May 17, 2015)

Thanks. After thinking bit more about the answers. I think there is also the need for me to understand when I spend time and for which shoot.
One friend of mine spent two weeks ago for a corporate portrait shoot. He waited 2 minutes and they pp his shot in two minutes. Mostly presets.
I spend more than 10 minutes per shot which I think is not very well balanced. There are shots that need just 2 minutes and other that need even more on that.

Just my 2 cents
A


----------



## philmar (May 19, 2015)

HappyMartin said:


> There are a lot of YouTube tutorials on frequency separation.  Also places to download an action to set up the layer stack you need. Just do a search on YouTube. Mixer brush same thing but no action or layer stack really needed. Best system is to round trip from LR into photoshop to keep your catalogue structure and workflow intact.




Is this technique of frequency separation applicable to older darker skin blemishes (the type you see on seniors) or best used only on the red tinged adolescent blemishes? I have a photo of my mother-in-law that requires a lot of work to make her happy!


----------



## HappyMartin (May 20, 2015)

It works well with all kinds of skin blemishes.  It separates out the texture of the skin from the colour. It allows you to even the colour and tonality while retaining the texture.  Works well with wrinkles which are partly made up of shadows which are removed.


----------

